# Aspiring Commercial & Editorial Adventure Photographer



## joshua kasumovic (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi All,

My name is Joshua Kasumovic and I'm pursuing a career in commercial and editorial adventure photography.  I'm posting in this section to see if anyone can shed some light on the best practices to break into this type of work and how to stand out in a competitive field.  Advice doesn't have to directly relate to adventure photography, but commercial/editorial work as a whole.

Thank you!

P.S. If you are interested in checking out my work you can visit my website @ www.jkasumovic.com


----------



## fmw (Aug 29, 2017)

Make lots of sales calls.


----------



## Designer (Aug 29, 2017)

fmw said:


> Make lots of sales calls.


And have something to show.  Naturally, what you show will have to "knock their socks off".


----------



## Destin (Aug 29, 2017)

Don't try to start charging until your work is there. You want to have excellent photos before you start building a reputation


----------



## KmH (Aug 29, 2017)

Got business management skills?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 29, 2017)

You have some nice photos, looks like you have the skills. I don't know how much market there is for that in commercial work, it would seem more editorial or fine art to me but I don't do that type photography to know. 

American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage has lots of resources. You could also look up PPA. ASMP does webinars on various topics; there's no cost, they're available to nonmembers, you just sign up and they send you the link. I've done some and usually learn something worthwhile.


----------

